# Midlands (NORTH) to Burghley



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Trying to organise something for the Saturday hopefully meeting up with the Northern people traveling down , taking some of the back roads to Peterborgh from staffs/derbyshire area.
Be warned the last time i travelled this was i crashed  ;D
names and area would be good so a sensible meeting point can be aranged.
Cheers 
Jonah


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

COME ON!!  i can't be the only TT owner in North Mids. can I :-/ ok is it the fact i crashed last time i travelled along these roads  ;D I'll lead if it makes people happy 
Jonah


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Jonah,

Myself and the Missus and Sprog are now staying Saturday night at The Butterfly. Looking at Cruising down from Home at around lunchtime.

Steve


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm heading across first thing Sunday morning, so won't be joining you on the Saturday cruise - see you there ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Could be interested 

Leaving Scotland Weds/Thurs and having a zig-zag down the country. Midlands'ish could be a place to stop on Friday night.
Looking for accomodation (country pub) - any advice within suitable distance of your planned departure point will be much appreciated... and then I would love to travel to Burghley in company 

I'll follow Jonah! ;D

Jackie x


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Jonah - anything been arranged?

I'm hoping to leave Sheffield around lunchtime.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

what time do u anticipate getting down to derby area, i might have to work Sat now so may not fit in with ur plans. |I'll know by wed thurs 
Jonah


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

If I leave Sheffield around 12ish, but no later than one, I expect to be down that way between 1 & 2pm.

The weather had better improve. Damn british summer!


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I will be coming from Leicester and dont mind meeting up maybe in Derbyshire sides ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry had alot on
Ok what say we meet at Donnington services off the A50 at 1pm, i'll arange a route from there to the butterfly.
Jonah


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Is that the one just off j24 of M1?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

yep thats the one ;D


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'll try my best to be there for 1pm then.

Anyone have a contact number? IM me, and I can phone ahead if necessary?


----------

